# Briquette Choices



## ShakingHorizons (Sep 4, 2020)

I am the new owner of a Masterbuilt 560 & 1050 (couldn't decide so I bought both, lol!) and this is my first attempt at charcoal smoking! I have had an electric smoker for almost 10 years and love it, but obviously I don't get the true BBQ flavor like I would on a pit. 

What is the preferred briquette charcoal on the forum? Additionally, what is the preferred fire starter - tumbleweed? Fatwood?

Thinking of going with B&B, but would like the most pure form available. No chemicals or other garbage. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bullfam (Sep 4, 2020)

I am a huge fan of Royal Oak Lump Charcoal.








						Royal Oak® 100% All Natural Hardwood Lump Charcoal - Royal Oak
					






					www.royaloak.com
				




As for lighting the charcoal, the easiest way for me is to put some newspaper in the ash tray below the coal box and I light it.. Royal oak catches pretty quick. Once it is ashed over I toss on chunks of wood and away it goes. That being said, I may experiment with using just wood.


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Sep 4, 2020)

bullfam said:


> I am a huge fan of Royal Oak Lump Charcoal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on the threads I found here (old threads, hence the post), RO was second on my list - B&B just being a touch cleaner burn.


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 4, 2020)

I have never tried B&B but I've been using RO in my 560 with no complaints.  I've gotten my best smoke results by standing a split straight up and down and surrounding it with the RO.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 4, 2020)

I like royal oak briquettes.


----------



## krj (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't have one of the Gravity Series yet, but I have seen a lot of guys post about having great success with the B&B Competition Char-Logs.


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 4, 2020)

B&B lump is all I use anymore. Burns hot and clean and I have never seen one bit of lumber scrap in it. I’d imagine their briquettes are good too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2020)

I don’t have your smoker, but RO briquettes would be my choice. I think the lump may get clogged up in the chute since some of the pieces are quite large.
Let us know what you decide on & how it works!
Al


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Sep 10, 2020)

Not sure why, but I am having a heck of a time finding charcoal in my area (North Denver) - no one seems to carry B&B or RO!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2020)

Ace Hardware for B&B. You can order it online for delivery to a local store with no delivery charge. Same price as buying in the store.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 10, 2020)

ShakingHorizons said:


> Not sure why, but I am having a heck of a time finding charcoal in my area (North Denver) - no one seems to carry B&B or RO!



Do you have any restaurant supply stores near by?  I get my charcoal from Gordon Food Service.  It is RO but labeled as store brand.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2020)

Other Royal Oak store brands are Embers (Home Depot), Expert Grill (Walmart), and Ridge (Lowes).


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 10, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Other Royal Oak store brands are Embers (Home Depot), Expert Grill (Walmart), and Ridge (Lowes).


Thank You Shipmate.  This is good info to know


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Sep 11, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Ace Hardware for B&B. You can order it online for delivery to a local store with no delivery charge. Same price as buying in the store.



Unfortunately no Ace around me carry B&B and shipping shows unavailable to the store or direct to me. 



JC in GB said:


> Do you have any restaurant supply stores near by?  I get my charcoal from Gordon Food Service.  It is RO but labeled as store brand.



Thanks for the suggestion, I will take a look to see if there are any around! 



noboundaries said:


> Other Royal Oak store brands are Embers (Home Depot), Expert Grill (Walmart), and Ridge (Lowes).



Embers - This item is not available in any stores within 100 miles
Ridge is readily available at Lowe's though!


----------

